# D3 Python and P2 Heron Arrive!



## HiFlight

After only a 3 day trip from China to Florida, my P3 and D3 safely arrived! I always like to post my initial impressions right out of the box, before any burn-in, so here goes:

 First, packaging is very well done on both. Everything is packed in foam and should withstand any shipping rigors and abuse without damage. Both of mine arrived in perfect condition. 

 First, the D3....In the package comes an extra black case, in the event that one does not care for the rather striking titanium-colored case that houses the D3. Also included is a warranty card, leather pouch, USB cable, 6" mini-mini cable, instructions, and some spare thumbscrews and T-6 torx screws. Sizewise, the D3 is exactly the same length as the D2 Viper, but about 1/8" wider. It is exactly the same size as the P3 Heron. This makes for a very nice matching pair when feeding the D3 DAC into the P3 amp. 

 The battery compartment is very well marked as to polarity, and requires (5) AAA cells. If rechargeable cells are use, they must be recharged using an exterior means, as there is no provision for onboard charging, nor is there an input for external power. This is not really a disadvantage, as the battery life should be in the 100 hour range. 

 The DAC can be used as a "stand-alone" DAC by simply plugging your USB cord into the D3 and outputing the decoded signal via the front panel input jack, which becomes an output when the amp itself is not in use. 

 Battery power is NOT required when using the DAC as a stand-alone, as it is powered by the USB input. In fact, the amp can be shut off when using the D3 in this manner. 

 How does it sound??? Very good! Well balanced with a rather neutral SQ. Bass is well-defined and tight. The highs are all there, well balanced and not strident. 

 The D3 DAC is superb. It sounds better than that in my D2. It likely can be considered very similar to the D1 DAC which has always been highly regarded. I can hear no audible difference between it and my HR Ultra Micro DAC ($600)!


 Now on to the P3! This is a huge change from the P2 in all respects. First, there are no bass boost settings, nor are any needed. Gain change, if required, is by an internal jumper and can be set for a gain of either 3 or 10. 

 This amp is an opamp-rollers dream! All opamps are socketed, including LR, Buffers, and Ground. A leather case is included as is an extra black enclosure, matching that which is included with the Python. In addition to the warranty card, very explicit instructions and extra screws, there is a really good selection of extra opamps and buffer transistors. There is even a tool included to safely insert and remove the opamps. 

 iBasso has certainly not scrimped on the included opamps...the kit contains (4) NE5534 opamps, 2 buffers, 2 buffer bypass dummies, 2 empty adapters if you wish to solder on a couple of your own opamps, an LTC6241HV, LM6172, and 2 (expensive) AD797s, one of the most highly regarded of all audio opamps. 

 iBasso installs the AD797s with bypassed buffers and the ground channel LM6172 prior to shipment. 

 Out of the box, with no changes to the opamp configuration, this amp surely will prove to be one of the best amplifier sections that iBasso has yet introduced. The sound is full, tending to be slightly on the warm, or tube-ish side. Soundstage is wide and deep. 

 The socketing is designed in such a manner as to allow the use of both dual and single opamps. Care should be taken to familiarize oneself completely with the excellent instructions and circuit diagrams included with the amp prior to making opamp changes. 

 Power for the Heron is provided by (6) AAA cells or the included 9v wall-wart. As is the case with the D3, there is no provision for onboard recharging should this type of cell be used. If used as desktop amp, I would suggest the use of the power adapter, as the battery life will undoubtedly be markedly less than that of the D3. 

 Designing the Heron without all of the necessary circuitry for charging and without permanent batteries IMO is an excellent decision by iBasso, as AAA cells are readily available everywhere, and most of the warranty problems with previous iBasso amps have been a result of these components. 

 At this point, I am satisfied that iBasso has raised the bar as far as reasonably priced portable amps and amp/dac combinations are concerned. I am really impressed that they have provided an amp for folks who like to tailor the sound to their individual preferences. Providing extra opamps as well as detailed instructions for their use and the necessary tool to safely accomplish this task is further evidence of iBasso's devotion to their customers and their willingness to act on suggestions made by owners of earlier models. 

 Out of the box, these two amps differ a bit in their sound, but at this point I am not going to say that one is better than the other. I can only say that at this time, they do not sound identical. Certainly there will be some changes as the amps accumulate hours of usage. 

 I am getting the best of each at the moment by using the D3 DAC as an input to the P3. Both amps are exactly the same size and match perfectly, so they make an ideal desktop pair. 

 I will submit further impressions after I get a reasonable amount of listening time with all of my phones, but at this point, I would certainly like express my thanks to iBasso for continuing to evolve an already noteworthy line of fine audio products!


----------



## jamato8

Well you described everything very well. I find the fit and finish and the feel of these two amps as two of the best iBasso has put out. The internal construction and again fit and finish internally is outstanding. There is also a feel of these amps in hand that is impressive and by using replaceable batteries there isn't that fear that one day the battery will have run its course. The simple lines also enhance the lines of the amp.


----------



## gooky

Nifty, eager to hear what you think. I am considering getting one, but will the Heron be a limited run, like the Viper?


----------



## DarKu

Thank you very much HiFlight !
 nice review and looking forward after burn-in for your impressions
 also i want to know if P3 is driving your RS-1 at it's best ?
 congrats, nice collection of portable amps you have there


----------



## jamato8

WOOOO, I have to go to work but the impact of the Heron on music is very excellent. Very, very dynamic. I will need to await the burn-in phase but promising so far. I am using the 8397's, as it came stock with. The small case that holds the extra opamps and buffers etc is also a very nice feature.


----------



## ndskyz

Darnit...I knew I shouldnt have opened this thread. Im very pleased with my D2 Viper(with HiFlight Op amp kit) The only thing I can complain about is..battery life. Now the D3....Gonna be me in trouble.


----------



## HiFlight

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *gooky* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Nifty, eager to hear what you think. I am considering getting one, but will the Heron be a limited run, like the Viper?_

 

I haven't asked that of iBasso, but based on the efforts they have put forth with this amp, I would expect it to become one of their "bread and butter" amps.


----------



## HiFlight

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DarKu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thank you very much HiFlight !
 nice review and looking forward after burn-in for your impressions
 also i want to know if P3 is driving your RS-1 at it's best ?
 congrats, nice collection of portable amps you have there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

The P3 drives my RS-1s just fine. Volume control is at about 11:00 for normal listening and gain is set at 3. Soundstage and impact are superb. My RS-1s are recabled with APS v3 and pads are the GS-1000 bagels. 

 Just for grins, I tried my Senn. 650s and I get the same volume at about the 12:30 position. I can't imaging a set of phones that the P3 will be unable to competently drive. 

 The Senns sound better with the P3 than I remember them sounding with my other amps. Maybe I will keep them after all!


----------



## gooky

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HiFlight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Just for grins, I tried my Senn. 650s and I get the same volume at about the 12:30 position. I can't imaging a set of phones that the P3 will be unable to competently drive. 

 The Senns sound better with the P3 than I remember them sounding with my other amps. Maybe I will keep them after all!_

 

Crap, I think I'm going to have to buy... But I better wait to hear more first from you guys, right?


----------



## younglee200

Do you guys think that the P3 or the D3 would be a good amp to pair up with IEMs? (Kinda like Tomahawk)

 I'm looking for a portable amp to go with the Triple Fis, and the D3 w/ its DAC features and the P3 with its opamp features are pretty tempting


----------



## evilmerlin

That would depend on what you need more. DAC or opamp rolling?


----------



## jamato8

Any images?


----------



## HiFlight

Either would be a superb choice, soundwise. The longer I run them, the more similar the SQ. I have not yet changed any opamps in the P3, but I have a lot of them lined up for future trials. 

 If you can spring for both, you can run the D3 DAC as input into the P3 with your customized choice of opamps. They are a perfectly matched pair sizewise and finishwise. 

 I should think that the combination of the 2 would be more than a match for a desktop amp/dac costing much more then the price of both iBassos. Yes, they are that good.


----------



## trickywombat

Ron:
 How would you rate the D3 compared with the clean-sounding iQube or very open/euphonic ZH1? Transparency, soundstage and bass impact are important to me. For neutrality, I always have my iQube to fall back on.

 I'm a sucker for amps with user-replaceable batteries.


----------



## PScal

I would also like to see some images if possible, especially of the case you mentioned that holds the op amps.


----------



## mrarroyo

Hi guys, I received my P3 and D3 yesterday. What a pair of beautiful units, the fit and finish is superb and the best of any iBasso product so far. Well done iBasso!

 Now I need to get my butt over to Wallmart or Wallgreens to get batteries! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Below are a couple of pictures.











 I have a total of 4 new portable amps to test! Plus a new can. I need to find time to burn-in and test all this gear. Thanks iBasso!


----------



## HiFlight

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *trickywombat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Ron:
 How would you rate the D3 compared with the clean-sounding iQube or very open/euphonic ZH1? Transparency, soundstage and bass impact are important to me. For neutrality, I always have my iQube to fall back on.

 I'm a sucker for amps with user-replaceable batteries._

 

Keeping in mind that I only have about 10 hours on my D3, I really like the sound of this amp. It is hard to compare with the ZH-1, as the ZH-1 crossfeed produces a lot of subjective soundstage differences. 

 I have been switching back and forth between the ZH-1 and D3, using the D3 DAC for both. There are differences but both sound superb. I can't say one is better than the other. Which would I keep if I could only have one??? Well, the D3 has a superb DAC! and is mucho smaller.
 The ZH-1, on the other hand, has an outstanding soundstage and the best crossfeed implementation that I have heard. 

 I hope I never have to make this decision!!!!

 That said, the D3 overall sound is more reminscent of my iQube than the ZH-1. There is a lot of space around the instruments in the D3, and soundstage depth is, I believe, more apparent than in my iQube. It is a very "fast" amp, accurately reproducing transients that I have not noticed before in some of my recordings, but is still well balanced throughout the audio spectrum. It VERY well reproduces the delicate and difficult to reproduce harmonics of such instruments as violins, piano, harpsichord, etc. A very great sense of realism. Brass has a very nice sheen, as in live performances. The D3 also presents vocals very convincingly. 

 My Klipsch Images sound better with the D3 than any of my other amps. I have not, as yet, really run thru all my phones with both new amps. They both drive my Senns with no difficulty. I just wanted to try it with IEMs to make sure it wasn't too bright. It's not. 

 These audio traits mentioned above are, in large part, due to the sonic characteristics of the ADA4841-2 opamps that are used in the D3. This opamp can be a bit bright in the highs, but the iBasso circuit design seems to have tamed this tendancy. 

 The only real negative I have noticed is an increased sensitivity to outside RF, such as cellphone. iBasso mentioned this to me in an email. Nearly all portables are affected, but the D3 more than most. All it means is that you must move your cellphone a bit further away from the amp and interconnects.

 At this point, I prefer the sound and imaging of the D3 over that of the P3, but I am sure that there are going to be many very good opamp combinations that will make the P3 a standout amp. I have not, as yet, made any changes over what was installed on arrival. (But you can bet that I will very soon!)

 At this point, I will have to say that the D3 Python is iBassos best amp yet!


----------



## lucifix

Damn, I think I just found a successor to my viper!!

 HiFlight, thanks for the very detailed and helpful first impressions. We would be very excited to hear your take on the different P3 opamp combinations. I would think it is possible that with such degree of customizability the heron could sound as or even better than the pred 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Please do keep us updated in the heron rolling thread.

 I would post some pics of the heron soon.


----------



## xenithon

Just a couple quick questions:
 1. what is the main difference, other than the batteries, between the D3 and D2? I see they use the same DAC and amp chips, both have 2 gain settings etc.
 2. would these be good for high sensitivity IEM's? (specifically, would they perhaps help alleviate/prevent hiss)

 Cheers,
 X


----------



## lucifix

Guys any idea if the P3 came with $179 with free shipping?


----------



## younglee200

I think I'm gonna order the D3 as my first DAC / Amp. But I do want to know how these sound with IEMs (triple fis)


----------



## evilmerlin

The price does include shipping the last time I checked.


----------



## HiFlight

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *younglee200* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I think I'm gonna order the D3 as my first DAC / Amp. But I do want to know how these sound with IEMs (triple fis)_

 


 I have no Triple-Fi's but I have tried the D3 with both my Klipsch Images and my FreqShows, and they both sound superb. 
 The Images are particularly synergistic with the Python. They have never sounded so good. I would expect the Triple-Fi's to also perform as well. 

 This amp seems to sound great no matter what the impedance or sensitivity of the phones. Imaging is very good with IEMs, which is often not the case with this type of phone.


----------



## jamato8

Are you using the USB as a source?


----------



## rjgarcia

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *evilmerlin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The price does include shipping the last time I checked._

 

I was looking the other day and I seem to remember it tacked on 20 something dollars for shipping during the checkout process.

 -Robert


----------



## jamato8

They have always charged for shipping. It does get here fast. They used DHL for me and it took a couple of days.


----------



## rjgarcia

From the other threads I have read, it only takes 2 or 3 days for some people!

 -Robert


----------



## nsx_23

Shame my budget at the moment only allows for a pair of K601.....


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Glad you like the amps. I'd be interested in some more D3 comparisons with the D2 Viper and Boa, when you have time. I'm still holding out for an improved iBasso with optical input before I buy my portable amp #9 (I have 8 here right now)



 [EDIT - correction, I already own 10 portable amps = TTVJ portable Millett, Predator, Pico, iBasso D2 Viper & D2 Boa, Headstage Lyrix, Meier Headsix, HR Micro Amp, Vivid Tech V1 and Travagans Colors].


----------



## ZzBOG

Just a quick question people..

 I'm about to buy either of these two amps for my portable setup. I already have Emu 0404 USB, though and use it to connect my MP3s to hi-fi audio system (big integral amp, big speakers).
 Given, that I'm pleased with that sound,
 which of these two amps should I get?
 D3 or P3?

 I mean will this glorious D3s DAC be of any use to me, since I'm already using one from my 0404 USB? Is it possible to link EMU 0404 USB with D3 and get some improvements in SQ? Or is it that good, that I should just forget about 0404USB and use D3 as a DAC instead?

 I'm not into that opamp rolling, though, so are there any other benefits of P3 for me?

 Sorry for many questions, but looks like I've finally decided on a portable amp, but I'm trying to squeeze max of it.


----------



## jamato8

The D3 has the USB option, which is very good. The amp section is very, very good. Open and dynamic with good transparency. I love the quality feel of the unit. I have had it on for over 3 days, maybe more, with no change in the batteries. I actually like being able to change the batteries and try different types as I like the eneloop the best.

 The P3 sounds very good also and has the option of using an external power supply. Oh the options and choices. :^) Portables have come a loooong ways.


----------



## ZzBOG

Can you tell the battery life of P3?
 Approximate?


----------



## mrarroyo

A lot will depend on the gain setting and how loud you play it. With alkalines plan on about 100-120 hours of use.


----------



## jamato8

On the P3 a lot will depend upon the opamps and or buffers used. There are opamps out there that, if the buffers are bypassed, would allow the amp for run for quite a long time. No I don't have a figure. Hiflight would have a good idea as he plays with the opamps much more than I do. 

 Hey Ron??


----------



## HiFlight

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_On the P3 a lot will depend upon the opamps and or buffers used. There are opamps out there that, if the buffers are bypassed, would allow the amp for run for quite a long time. No I don't have a figure. Hiflight would have a good idea as he plays with the opamps much more than I do. 

 Hey Ron??_

 

iBasso states that the P3 should provide about 55 hours of play time with alkaline cells. This is with the NE5534s LR and ground opamp but bypassed buffers. 

 I have been concentrating on the D3 at the present time, and have not tried a battery life test on the Heron yet. 

 I would assume that with the ADA4841-2 in both LR and 3/4 and bypassed buffers, one would get about the same, if not more, playtime as the D3. 

 With high-draws in LR and 3/4 as well as the buffer sockets filled, I would guess that you could get down to somewhere in the 20+ hour range.


----------



## jamato8

I am listening to the Python right now and the dac section from my PowerBook is very fine. It would seem they have a real winner here.


----------



## decur

i wonder how the d3 would sound going from:
 macbook>d3(dac section only)>ray samuels sr-71a ??


----------



## dakid

for anybody with both the d3 python and p2 boa which one sounds better?


----------



## jamato8

To my ears, the Python is more open and dynamic. It is very clean sounding. The Boa is smaller in physical size so a little easier to carry around.


----------



## ZzBOG

And can you compare Python and Heron?? 

 These are struggling for my wallet now.


----------



## jamato8

They all need to burn in to know the outcome and the Heron will change as you change opamps so it is a moving target but a very, very good one.


----------



## jamato8

I just discovered that the line out on the Python works by using the input to output as a dac only to another amp. I am using it with the Woo 6 and I have to say, what a fine sounding dac! Wow.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I just discovered that the line out on the Python works by using the input to output as a dac only to another amp. I am using it with the Woo 6 and I have to say, what a fine sounding dac! Wow._

 

That would be the biggest reason to get the D3, turn off the amp or pull out the batteries and the DAC keeps running - outputting through the front panel analog input (like the D1 line-out did), but totally powered by the USB and not from batteries.

 Still not sure it will do as well as the Pico as a DAC - the more I use it that way, the more I like it.


----------



## Fort_Worth_Keith

_The D3 DAC is superb. It sounds better than that in my D2. It likely can be considered very similar to the D1 DAC which has always been highly regarded. I can hear no audible difference between it and my HR Ultra Micro DAC ($600)!_

 Thanks to HiFlight's great review I impulsively ordered a Python D3 on Friday. What pushed me over the edge was his observation that the DAC sounded as good as Headroom's MicroDac. That in conjunction with the lineout made the purchase a no-brainer to complement my Zenhead. I am thinking I am eventually going to purchase the AudioEngine A5 self-amplified speakers. 

 Thanks again HiFlight for a great review.


----------



## jamato8

I have never been very impressed with the USB section of the D1 so in my opinion the D3 is better in this regard.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Fort_Worth_Keith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The D3 DAC is superb. It sounds better than that in my D2. It likely can be considered very similar to the D1 DAC which has always been highly regarded. I can hear no audible difference between it and my HR Ultra Micro DAC ($600)!

 Thanks to HiFlight's great review I impulsively ordered a Python D3 on Friday. What pushed me over the edge was his observation that the DAC sounded as good as Headroom's MicroDac. That in conjunction with the lineout made the purchase a no-brainer to complement my Zenhead. I am thinking I am eventually going to purchase the AudioEngine A5 self-amplified speakers. 

 Thanks again HiFlight for a great review._

 

The D1 optical and coax DAC were fantastic, *but the USB DAC portion of the D1 was no better than the $40 PenguinAmp USB DAC Cable* and was no where near as good as the optical/coax section of the D1, nor as good as the D2 Viper and Boa DAC or the HR Micro DAC or Pico, etc.


----------



## Fort_Worth_Keith

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HeadphoneAddict* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The D1 optical and coax DAC were fantastic, *but the USB DAC portion of the D1 was no better than the $40 PenguinAmp USB DAC Cable* and was no where near as good as the optical/coax section of the D1, nor as good as the D2 Viper and Boa DAC or the HR Micro DAC or Pico, etc._

 

Egads Headphoneaddict! 

 Do you think the D3 will be comparable to a Penguin DAC as well? I am not challenging your assessment of the D1 but I am hoping the sound quality of the D3's DAC is better than a Penguin DAC! 

 Hopefully the sound quality of the USB DAC on the D3 will be at least somewhere between the Penguin DAC and the HR ultra micro dac. 

 This will be my first DAC purchased so I think it will be a nice baseline reference to compare to other DACs to as I purchase them (fingers crossed) in the future.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Fort_Worth_Keith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Egads Headphoneaddict! 

 Do you think the D3 will be comparable to a Penguin DAC as well? I am not challenging your assessment of the D1 but I am hoping the sound quality of the D3's DAC is better than a Penguin DAC! 

 Hopefully the sound quality of the USB DAC on the D3 will be at least somewhere between the Penguin DAC and the HR ultra micro dac. 

 This will be my first DAC purchased so I think it will be a nice baseline reference to compare to other DACs to as I purchase them (fingers crossed) in the future._

 

Egads NO!

 The D2 Viper DAC and Boa DAC are both superior to the D1 via USB or the PenguinAmp USB DAC. I fully expect the D3 to be up to the same high levels we've seen in the D2 models.


----------



## Fort_Worth_Keith

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HeadphoneAddict* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Egads NO!

 The D2 Viper DAC and Boa DAC are both superior to the D1 via USB or the PenguinAmp USB DAC. I fully expect the D3 to be up to the same high levels we've seen in the D2 models._

 

By Jove then HeadphoneAddict I am truly excited then about my order for the D3! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Hmmm.. Now I need to start plotting my next headphone purchase. I currently have the 2005 Beyer DT 880/250's and am looking a set of cans with a strikingly different sonic signature. 

 In your opinion, what would be the better headpones to purchase: the Senn HD 650's or the Denon AH-5000's to go with my Zenhead and D3? 

 Jamato and HiFlight and everyone else, if you have any advice I would really appreciate it.


----------



## mrarroyo

^ how do you plan on using the cans? If in a crowded/loud place go for closed cans, however if not then you can choose an open can as well.

 Personally I can not stand the sound of the HD650 (yes, I have tried many cables and amps) so I would think that depending on your budget you could consider:

 -Grado RS-1 or RS-2
 -Ultrasone HFI-780 (re-cabled), PROline2500
 -Denon AH-5000 w/ MarkL mods
 -Akg K501 or K701

 IMO, the Grado RS-1 or RS-2 or the K501 would be my pick. Be adviced the K501 is out of production so most likely you will have to buy it used.


----------



## jamato8

I would use the Proline Ultrsone 750.


----------



## HiFlight

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HeadphoneAddict* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The D1 optical and coax DAC were fantastic, *but the USB DAC portion of the D1 was no better than the $40 PenguinAmp USB DAC Cable* and was no where near as good as the optical/coax section of the D1, nor as good as the D2 Viper and Boa DAC or the HR Micro DAC or Pico, etc._

 

I should have clarified my post! I always used the D1 optical DAC input in conjunction with the optical output of my iRiver H120.

 I used another DAC for USB. I am, however, using the D3 USB DAC and consider it to be an excellent performer.


----------



## HiFlight

As I continue to listen almost exclusively to my D3, I am convinced that it will prove to be one of the best-sounding amps I have owned.

 Soundstage is very 3-dimensional and very accurately portrays each instrument in the proper space. I find the sound to be very reminiscent of binaural recordings. 

 Smaller sounds such as flutes, highhats, etc are not smeared or overwhelmed by more dynamic instruments. 

 Bass is deep and tight...no thumping here! 

 When I get a bit more time, I will post my analysis of the circuit design, and what, IMO, enables this small amp to sound so good. 

 Although at this time, I still have not re-configured my P3, it does not yet possess the lifelike qualities that I hear in the D3. Perhaps with other opamp combinations, it can duplicate the D3. Time will tell.


----------



## younglee200

^
 How do you think the D3 Python holds against more expensive portable amps ? 

 Debating whether to just jump the D3 as my first portable amp or whether to just save up for RSA amps (71a or Pred) or the Pico.

 Thanks.

 I should mention that they'll mostly be used with my IEMs for portable and at home as DAC w/ my Grado 60s


----------



## mrarroyo

Ron, how many hours of burn in do you have in your D3?


----------



## mrarroyo

I just took a picture of the battery compartment on the D3. I did so to show the attention to detail iBasso has given to this unit.

 If you pay attention you will see that the battery slots have been made into the "side wall", pretty cool if you ask me.


----------



## HiFlight

I probably have 50 hours or so on my D3. I do not notice a great deal of change since about 10 hours. 

 I have played around with the P3 and tried a variety of different opamps, both the ones iBasso included as well a bunch of my own. 

 Now I have OPA627 in LR, BUF634 in each buffer socket, and OPA2134 in the ground channel. 

 Sound is quite good, I expect battery life will not be great with dual 627's, but the ADA4841-2 sounds excellent in LR, and would likely give much better battery life. LTC6241HV also sounds very good. Those who like the sound of tube amps will likely prefer the HV. 

 So far, I still prefer the D3 because of the superb imaging. I suspect that the reason for this is that the both boards are populated with surface mount components, with only the 2 electrolytic caps being discrete components. With this type of architecture, lead length is about non-existant. The longer the leads of various component are, the more they can affect the phase of different frequencies, name the overtones and harmonics that are above the normal audible range, but which nevertheless contribute to realism of soundstage, imaging, and tonal subtleties. 

 I am guessing that the sockets and component leads in the P3 will in some manner affect these properties, and that it will not be possible to reach the level of realism that is exhibited by the D3. 

 It will take a lot more listening, testing, and comparisons to really prove or disprove my hypothesis! 

 I give much credit to iBasso for delivering such a high level of audio quality as well as craftsmanship in these 2 new amps!

 At this point, I still think the D3 can hold its own against any amp currently on the market at many times the cost.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HiFlight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_At this point, I still think the D3 can hold its own against any amp currently on the market at many times the cost._

 

Aw Maaaan, now you've done it... Ka-ching.


----------



## Fort_Worth_Keith

_ Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HiFlight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 

 At this point, I still think the D3 can hold its own against any amp currently on the market at many times the cost.

 

_

 I can't wait for my D3 to arrive after reading HiFlight's updated review and value/$ verdict. 

 HiFlight, 
 Which of your headphones have the best synergy with your D3?


----------



## max111

hi, for those who have owned or tried both ibasso d3 and rsa sr-71a, care to share your thoughts? thks.


----------



## Pushifer

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HeadphoneAddict* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Aw Maaaan, now you've done it... Ka-ching. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 


 Did you order one ?


----------



## HiFlight

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Fort_Worth_Keith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_
 ........................snip...................... .................

 HiFlight, 
 Which of your headphones have the best synergy with your D3?_

 

The D3 and Klipsch Image really do match up extremely well...this is the combination that I have been using mostly when traveling. I had considered selling the Images, but they sound better with the D3 than any other amp I have used with them. 

 I have been using my RS1s for most of the testing of my P3 Heron, but just because they tend to be the most revealing of any high-frequency shortcomings. I also want to make some more comparisons between the transistors that iBasso sends for use as buffers and the BUF634s that I now am using before posting any more impressions. 

 After I get equal amounts of burn-in on the P3, I will make some more comparisons between the D3, P3, ZH-1 and iQube, using several of my favorite phones.


----------



## tha_dude

has anyone here compared the D3 DAC with the Pico DAC?


----------



## htbyron

HiFlight & Headphone Addict: Have you compared the D3 with the D2 Boa? I am curious what differences you perceive, both running as DAC/amp and as amp only. I am somewhat disappointed in my Boa, and I wonder if the Python would be substantially better. Python would also allow me to output a DAC line-out to another amp. So if I wanted to carry the portaphile too, I guess I could (not a great option though). I still feel like the pico and predator are too spendy to justify, but I'm not getting what I wanted out of the Boa so far.


----------



## HiFlight

I have not compared the D3 to the Boa, but IMO, it is far superior to the D2, especially in imaging and bass detail. The D3 DAC is excellent, but so is the amp section. I feel little is to be gained by feeding the DAC output to another amp, certainly not one that is anywhere close in price to the D3.


----------



## jamato8

I don't think many will be unhappy with the D3. It has a clean solid bass presentation, with good depth and width. There is no muddiness or smearing in the frequency range though I do get a slight hump in the upper midrange on the low gain setting. The dac section is excellent and the ability to output from the dac directly is a real pleasure. This is the best I have heard from iBasso.

 To my ear the D3 sounds better in the high gain setting. The sound is very open and spacious.


----------



## HiFlight

I have been feeding my P3 with the D3 DAC output, with the P3 running some high-end opamps. The sound is very good. The soundstage and imaging at this point still lacks the depth and dimensional qualities of the D3, but perhaps with more time and different opamps, who knows. 

 Please keep in mind that the above opinions reflect only my musical tastes, and should not be considered as an absolute. 

 I will continue to post my impressions of several opamp configurations. I pretty well anticipate what ones are going to be 
 great performers based on my preliminary trials.


----------



## jamato8

Are you using eneloop batteries? For me I found that the D3 sounds better in the high gain setting.


----------



## mrarroyo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *max111* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_hi, for those who have owned or tried both ibasso d3 and rsa sr-71a, care to share your thoughts? thks._

 

At this moment my SR71A has 190 hours of burn in versus 25 hours in the D3. The SR71 at this moment is sounding a bit better in a quick comparison I just did using a Sony DVP-NS300 as a source via a Kimber RCA to Mini IC. Considering one costs twice as much as the other it is very eye opening.

 I hope to provide a bit of additional feedback as the D3 continues to burn in. Both will make its owner happy, but if the D3 improve further it will allow the owner to buy a few CD's w/ the un-spent price difference.


----------



## nsx_23

Any pics of the 2 together?


----------



## max111

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mrarroyo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_At this moment my SR71A has 190 hours of burn in versus 25 hours in the D3. The SR71 at this moment is sounding a bit better in a quick comparison I just did using a Sony DVP-NS300 as a source via a Kimber RCA to Mini IC. Considering one costs twice as much as the other it is very eye opening.

 I hope to provide a bit of additional feedback as the D3 continues to burn in. Both will make its owner happy, but if the D3 improve further it will allow the owner to buy a few CD's w/ the un-spent price difference. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

thanks! was thinking abt getting the sr-71a but just want to consider other options before i commit. the main issue is whether the difference in SQ is worth paying for the difference in price (more than twice!!!). unfortunately, only d3 is available for audition here


----------



## Fort_Worth_Keith

My D3 arrived today. What an amazing unit. It drives my Beyer DT 880/250 ohm headphones with ease. The line out function is very nice as well. I have a pair of self amplified speakers made by Sony and can use the D3 as a stand alone DAC powered by the USB hub. 

 Also, the unit is tiny. I have a thin silver nano, not the square nano but the rectangular-shaped unit and it fits perfectly on top of the D3. 

 The DAC sounds great. The amplifier is very revealing. Its hard for me to compare the D3 amp to my Zenhead. The D3 definitely has more pace, rhythm, and timing IMHO. In brief, I like the D3 better for certain vocal mp3 files and like the Zenhead better for instrumental pieces. 

 If you are looking for a amp/DAC combo for the $ I think it is hard to beat the D3 from Ibasso.


----------



## HiFlight

I have outfitted my P3 with the LTC6241HV (solid tube) in LR, and installed the buffer transistors supplied by iBasso in place of the BUF634s. I am continuing to use the OPA2134 for the ground channel. 

 This is the best P3 combo I have yet tried. It resembles the sound of an expensive tube amp. It is very difficult for me to discern between my EF1, ZH-1, D3 and the Heron. 

 I think all 4 are so close to the sonic mountaintop that they exceed the ability of my ears to really discern significant differences between them. What differences there are seem to be related more to imaging and soundstage rather than sonic differences. 

 The above impressions were gained while using my recabled RS1s and listening to instrumental classical sources. Next area of experimentation will be trying all 4 of these fine amps with a variety of different cans and IEMs.


----------



## wuwhere

Hi HiFlight,

 With this P3's setup, is the P3's soundstage close to the ZH1's?

 TIA.


----------



## ckhirnigs113

Well add me to the list. I just took the plunge and ordered the D3 Python. This will be my first DAC/amp, so I am excited at the options. The only other headphone amp I've owned was the Minibox-E. I have a Beyerdynamic DT150 on the way from Singapore as well, so let's hope this combo has some great synergy!


----------



## HiFlight

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *wuwhere* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hi HiFlight,

 With this P3's setup, is the P3's soundstage close to the ZH1's?

 TIA._

 

Yes it is quite similar if I activate the crossfeed in my Rockboxed iRiver H120. 
 To really compare the 2, both need to either have crossfeed enable or disabled. 

 As I like a well-implemented crossfeed, I activate it for all of my amps except the ZH-1. I leave the default crossfeed on with the ZH-1 and turn it off on my iRiver when using the 2 together.


----------



## Fort_Worth_Keith

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ckhirnigs113* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well add me to the list. I just took the plunge and ordered the D3 Python. This will be my first DAC/amp, so I am excited at the options. The only other headphone amp I've owned was the Minibox-E. I have a Beyerdynamic DT150 on the way from Singapore as well, so let's hope this combo has some great synergy!_

 

Ckhirnigs113,

 You are going to be very pleased with your D3. It is very versatile and the sound is great. The lineout feature and being able to use the DAC on a standalone basis is great if you have a pair of self-amplified speakers like the audioengines (on my wish list) or my older sony self-amplified desktop speakers. You can really hear the difference the D3 DAC makes through self-powered speakers vs. the DAC in my old Dell laptop. For a first time purchase of a DAC/amp combo, I think its a great value. 

 My Zenhead ZH-1 is getting smoother and less grainy with every hour I put on it. I guess it needs a lot of time to burn in. Vocals seemed extremely recessed to me when I first started listening to it and now not so much after approx. 30 plus hours on the amp. 

 Right now I am going to use my Beyer DT 880/250s with the D3 Python at home with my laptop as a source. 

 I am going use my Zenhead with IEM's for my workspace. I think the Zenhead is a great amp if you are going to use an IPOD or any other DAP as your source. The Zenhead really maximizes the amount of detail you can extract from the DAC of a portable player. 

 I am looking for a great pair of closed headphones to use with the Zenhead. I am wondering if Beyerdynamic is coming out with an updated version of the DT 770's. Amazon had the 2005 Beyer DT 770/250 ohm headphones priced at $147 and Headroom is no longer showing them on their website. I guess I'll wait a while.


----------



## gooky

Hey HiFlight, going to pony up and get the P3. Thanks again for all your impressions, and hope to hear more about what works and doesn't work in the future.
 Any tips on purchasing opamps? Where to go, what to get; is there a kit, or a list of opamps everyone should have? Sorry if it's a lot of trouble, having a hard time filtering out useful information on the forum while searching for opamp entries...


----------



## DDW

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tha_dude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_has anyone here compared the D3 DAC with the Pico DAC?_

 



 +1


 How does the D3 with DAC compare to the Pico with DAC?

 How do the amps compare?

 How do the DACs compare?


 This comparison would be greatly appreciated.

 Thanks.


----------



## MrScary

Now I had to go out and buy both the Heron and Python think I will do my amp rolling and do what HiFlight is doing running the Dac into the P3.

 atleast I hope to have an amp that can drive my 650's better than my XM4


----------



## tomjtx

I hate all of you, but I especially hate hiflight and mrarroyo and , WTH, fort worth keith too.

 you MADE me order the D3 tonight, I had no choice, it is your fault!!!!

 I'm saving this post for the bankruptcy judge.

 mrarroyo is especially evil, waxing delirious for the D3 on the RSA71a thread,
 have you no sense of financial responsibility for your fellow man?

 Cant wait to get the amp though


----------



## scott_d_m

You won't hate them so much once you hear how good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 the D3 sounds.


----------



## decur

attn: all senns hd650 lovers like me!
 the d3 is the best synergy with the 650s out of all the portables ive owned and currently own!!!!!


----------



## ckhirnigs113

Wow, I just get more and more anxious for mine to arrive! Keep the praise coming.


----------



## tomjtx

I got a PayPal confirmation for my D3 order but iBasso hasn't sent a separate confirmation.
 Did you guys hear from iBasso prior to shipment?


----------



## tha_dude

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tomjtx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I got a PayPal confirmation for my D3 order but iBasso hasn't sent a separate confirmation.
 Did you guys hear from iBasso prior to shipment?_

 

You should get a separate email with a shipping notification and tracking number.


----------



## ckhirnigs113

My tracking number from iBasso only had 10 digits. The EMS website said it required a 13-digit number. Anyone else have this problem?


----------



## nhat_thanh

Oh well don't worry. I just ordered mine last week and the tracking numbers are 10 digits, posted via DHL


----------



## jamato8

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ckhirnigs113* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_My tracking number from iBasso only had 10 digits. The EMS website said it required a 13-digit number. Anyone else have this problem?_

 

I think they are using DHL now. It took mine 3 days to get here.


----------



## Fort_Worth_Keith

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ckhirnigs113* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_My tracking number from iBasso only had 10 digits. The EMS website said it required a 13-digit number. Anyone else have this problem?_

 

I wouldn't bother trying to track your package via DHL. My package was delivered at my work address faster than DHL would update the shipment status and location. I ordered my D3 on a Friday eastern time, and my order was processed on a Monday and delivered to me in Tallahassee Florida the same week on a Thursday or Friday all the way from Hong Kong! 

 I did get an order confirmation from someone in Hong Kong on the Monday the order was processed. 

 You guys are going to really like your D3's. I'm listening to Steel Pulse as I type this and the D3 with my Beyer 880s just sounds better and better. 

 I'm completely sold on IBasso. If they ever come out with a tube amp or tube hybrid amp I will order one without even bothering to read other Head-Fier's reviews. Its obvious that the designer of the D3 really cares about build quality and design. The blue LED visible from the rear indicating the line out is working and the red LED power indicator in the front is a nice touch as well.


----------



## tomjtx

I guess since it was holidays there I will get a confirmation # soon. I ordered it on Sun.


----------



## gpkoo

Oh no...have you seen the Australian dollar recently? It's fallen 29% since July! But I want one!!!! Maybe I need to sell off some stuff...


----------



## mrarroyo

Yesterday (10/5/08) I did a side by side of the D3, Reference, and the SR71A. They had about 85, 550, and 250 hours of burn in respectively.

 For cans I used the Yuin PK1 and the Ultrasone PROline 2500. For source I used a Denon DVP-NS300, the IC was an RCA to Mini (copper) by Kimber.

 The reference continuous to be the darkest of the three, IMO it does not have the treble extension the other two posses. The SR71A had the widest soundstage w/ the most powerful and deep bass. IMO the D3 was the most balanced and best sounding of the three. It offers the clearest and most detailed presentation.

 In the past other amps by Ray (Hornet and Tomahawk) have taken very long hours to be fully burnt in. So I will continue the process and compare them again when the SR71 reaches a total of 500 hours of burn in. By that time the Reference would have 800 and the D3 about 350 hours of burn in.

 The D3 is shaping up to be one killer of an unit at a very good price. At the next level (about 10 days away) I will also throw into the evaluation the MiniBox-E+ in stock form (AD8610) and w/ the AD797 op-amps.


----------



## ckhirnigs113

I look forward to hear your impressions against the Minibox-E+. That is the only headphone amp I ever owned, so I would have trouble comparing just from memory.


----------



## wuwhere

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mrarroyo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yesterday (10/5/08) I did a side by side of the D3, Reference, and the SR71A. They had about 85, 550, and 250 hours of burn in respectively.

 For cans I used the Yuin PK1 and the Ultrasone PROline 2500. For source I used a Denon DVP-NS300, the IC was an RCA to Mini (copper) by Kimber.

 The reference continuous to be the darkest of the three, IMO it does not have the treble extension the other two posses. The SR71A had the widest soundstage w/ the most powerful and deep bass. IMO the D3 was the most balanced and best sounding of the three. It offers the clearest and most detailed presentation.

 In the past other amps by Ray (Hornet and Tomahawk) have taken very long hours to be fully burnt in. So I will continue the process and compare them again when the SR71 reaches a total of 500 hours of burn in. By that time the Reference would have 800 and the D3 about 350 hours of burn in.

 The D3 is shaping up to be one killer of an unit at a very good price. At the next level (about 10 days away) I will also throw into the evaluation the MiniBox-E+ in stock form (AD8610) and w/ the AD797 op-amps._

 

I will be upgrading soon. D3 is on my cross hair.


----------



## Lil' Knight

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *decur* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_attn: all senns hd650 lovers like me!
 the d3 is the best synergy with the 650s out of all the portables ive owned and currently own!!!!!_

 

I'd be interested in how it drives the HD650.
 This amp looks very very good, especially the DAC.
 Anyone tried using the DAC to feed any home amp?


----------



## max111

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mrarroyo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yesterday (10/5/08) I did a side by side of the D3, Reference, and the SR71A. They had about 85, 550, and 250 hours of burn in respectively.

 For cans I used the Yuin PK1 and the Ultrasone PROline 2500. For source I used a Denon DVP-NS300, the IC was an RCA to Mini (copper) by Kimber.

 The reference continuous to be the darkest of the three, IMO it does not have the treble extension the other two posses. The SR71A had the widest soundstage w/ the most powerful and deep bass. IMO the D3 was the most balanced and best sounding of the three. It offers the clearest and most detailed presentation.

 In the past other amps by Ray (Hornet and Tomahawk) have taken very long hours to be fully burnt in. So I will continue the process and compare them again when the SR71 reaches a total of 500 hours of burn in. By that time the Reference would have 800 and the D3 about 350 hours of burn in.

 The D3 is shaping up to be one killer of an unit at a very good price. At the next level (about 10 days away) I will also throw into the evaluation the MiniBox-E+ in stock form (AD8610) and w/ the AD797 op-amps._

 

hi mrarroyo,

 have you noticed any significant difference between a out of the box d3 and one with 85 hr burn in?


----------



## arvee

My P3 has 50 hours of burn in with LT6241HV in LR, Bypass Buffer, LM6172 in G makes my DT880 03 250ohm sings vey nice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Good Job iBasso


----------



## BigTony

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Lil' Knight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'd be interested in how it drives the HD650.
 This amp looks very very good, especially the DAC.
 Anyone tried using the DAC to feed any home amp?_

 

It drives the HD 650's surprisingly well, perhaps not the same 'sparkle' that I get from the DV 332, but still a great sound. If it were my only amp I'd be very happy with the price/performance.

 I have used it as a DAC only with my DV 332, and its pretty good, the difference between the Beresford and the D3 DAC are small, and in favour of the Beresford, but not such a huge deal, in both cases the sound coming from the HD 650's was pretty dammed good.

 I've spent so long listening on cans these past few weeks I'm sure 'her indoors' thinks I'm having an affair!

 BT


----------



## toanaldino

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *arvee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_My P3 has 50 hours of burn in with LT6241HV in LR, Bypass Buffer, LM6172 in G makes my DT880 03 250ohm sings vey nice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Good Job iBasso 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

How does The P3 sound with your super.fi 5pro?


----------



## arvee

P3 in LT6241HVmain,buffer bypass,LM6172ground imo makes my SF5p become too dark and too bassy but with the right op amp combination i'm sure P3 will make nice sinergy with SF5p


----------



## tomjtx

Got my D3 tracking # this am.
 Should receive the amp Thurs. or Fri.

 sigh of relief


----------



## HiFlight

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *arvee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_P3 in LT6241HVmain,buffer bypass,LM6172ground imo makes my SF5p become too dark and too bassy but with the right op amp combination i'm sure P3 will make nice sinergy with SF5p_

 

You might try adding the transistor buffers included with the opamp kit. I am using the OPA2134 for the ground channel.


----------



## HiFlight

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Lil' Knight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'd be interested in how it drives the HD650.
 This amp looks very very good, especially the DAC.
 Anyone tried using the DAC to feed any home amp?_

 

The D3 drives my HD650s effortlessly. I am using the D3 DAC to feed my Head-Direct EF1, and it sounds superb. The D3 DAC is able to stand up to very expensive competition. 

 The quality and performance of the D3 belies its modest price!

 Perhaps if iBasso doubled the price and called it an "Audiophile Mark 5" or something of the like, more people would take it seriously!


----------



## tha_dude

Very intriguing, I hope we can get a detailed comparison between the D3 and Pico DACs soon...anyone?

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HiFlight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The D3 drives my HD650s effortlessly. I am using the D3 DAC to feed my Head-Direct EF1, and it sounds superb. The D3 DAC is able to stand up to very expensive competition. 

 The quality and performance of the D3 belies its modest price!

 Perhaps if iBasso doubled the price and called it an "Audiophile Mark 5" or something of the like, more people would take it seriously!_


----------



## Nocturnal310

the guy at the store also said HD650's can be easily driven by most iBasso's. especially D3 Python

 although i myself didnt try.


----------



## arvee

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HiFlight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_You might try adding the transistor buffers included with the opamp kit. I am using the OPA2134 for the ground channel._

 

Thx for the info HiFlight...i don't have OPA2134 right now maybe i'll try with OPA2604 white label, cause from my memory their both have a lot similarity...


----------



## HiFlight

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *arvee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thx for the info HiFlight...i don't have OPA2134 right now maybe i'll try with OPA2604 white label, cause from my memory their both have a lot similarity..._

 

The OPA2134 has much better noise specs than the 2604. The 2134 is audiophile grade in all its specs. 

 It certainly wouldn't hurt to try the OPA2604 at any rate. Sometimes the ears are more reliable than specs. An ADA4841-2 should also work well for you with your phones. 


 Ron


----------



## mrarroyo

Ron, have you tried the AD8599?


----------



## HiFlight

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mrarroyo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Ron, have you tried the AD8599?_

 

Yes, I have. It sounds very good, but then again, the AD8599 sounds good in everything I have ever used it in. 

 Right now, I am using the iBasso-supplied LTC6241HV in LR, and their buffer transistors. I have a OPA2134 in ground. I will probably leave the buffers and ground and try some more different LR opamps. 

 I have been spending quite a bit of time with the D3 and also trying some different opamps in my EF1. 

 I will get back to the P3 as my next project.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HiFlight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yes, I have. It sounds very good, but then again, the AD8599 sounds good in everything I have ever used it in. 

 Right now, I am using the iBasso-supplied LTC6241HV in LR, and their buffer transistors. I have a OPA2134 in ground. I will probably leave the buffers and ground and try some more different LR opamps. 

 I have been spending quite a bit of time with the D3 and also trying some different opamps in my EF1. 

 I will get back to the P3 as my next project._

 

So, what opamps are you using in your D2 Viper, and then when you compare the rolled D2 vs D3 vs P3 what would you say are the areas holding the D2 Viper back (when previously we both felt the Viper was a step ahead of the D2 Boa)?


----------



## jamato8

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HiFlight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yes, I have. It sounds very good, but then again, the AD8599 sounds good in everything I have ever used it in. 

 Right now, I am using the iBasso-supplied LTC6241HV in LR, and their buffer transistors. I have a OPA2134 in ground. I will probably leave the buffers and ground and try some more different LR opamps. 

 I have been spending quite a bit of time with the D3 and also trying some different opamps in my EF1. 

 I will get back to the P3 as my next project._

 

I would agree that if they charged a 100 or more over the price people would maybe take it more seriously. The D3 is an excellent amp and as you mention the dac section is superb and being able to use it as an amp only is icing on the cake.

 Ok, so is the P3 (not P2 as in the title of this thread!! :^). . . ) better than the D3 when you fine tune the opamps or just different?


----------



## tomjtx

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I would agree that if they charged a 100 or more over the price people would maybe take it more seriously. The D3 is an excellent amp and as you mention the dac section is superb and being able to use it as an amp only is icing on the cake._

 

Remember they are a Chinese co. and they can charge much less than a US co. and still earn a substantial profit .

 Their profit on a D3 might give them the same buying power in China that Ray's Predator profit gives him in the US.

 I have to wonder if the D3 were made in the USA would it cost 450.00, not 220.00?


----------



## jamato8

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tomjtx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Remember they are a Chinese co. and they can charge much less than a US co. and still earn a substantial profit .

 Their profit on a D3 might give them the same buying power in China that Ray's Predator profit gives him in the US.

 I have to wonder if the D3 were made in the USA would it cost 450.00, not 220.00?_

 

Yes I know this. What we are saying is that often people don't think they are getting something of quality or performance unless they pay top dollar, no matter where it comes from. The D3 would cost around 450 to 500 if made here. The case is custom and there is much R&D that went into it. Some of the manufacturing cost aren't as cheap as you might think in China and costs have gone up there as well.


----------



## max111

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yes I know this. What we are saying is that often people don't think they are getting something of quality or performance unless they pay top dollar, no matter where it comes from. The D3 would cost around 450 to 500 if made here. The case is custom and there is much R&D that went into it. Some of the manufacturing cost aren't as cheap as you might think in China and costs have gone up there as well._

 

well said. granted there have been reports of inferior prodcuts coming out china (in particular the recent milk powder incident) and i myself have been skeptical about "made in china" products. but i have to say that d3 is really well made. though it may not be the best amp/dac out there, but it sure has an excellent price/performance ratio imo.


----------



## toughnut

may i know which is better pairing up with cowon D2 (cold) and UM2 (warm)? P3 or D3?

 i dont need DAC (ruled out D3?) and dont really need OPAMP rolling(ruled out P3?). no options left? 

 In most condition, can P3 succeed D3 in term of SQ with good combo of opamp?


----------



## arvee

If it's me use factory set up, i prefer D3 to pair with cowon D2 and UM2...


----------



## HiFlight

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HeadphoneAddict* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_So, what opamps are you using in your D2 Viper, and then when you compare the rolled D2 vs D3 vs P3 what would you say are the areas holding the D2 Viper back (when previously we both felt the Viper was a step ahead of the D2 Boa)?_

 

I am using the LTC6241/LMH6655 in the Viper. I haven't yet fully explored the potential of the P3, but as you can also roll the buffers, it has more customizing options than the Viper. 

 The D3 has, IMO, a more natural, lifelike soundstage and tonal accuracy than either the D2 or P3. The DAC is clearly superior to that of the D2. 

 If you like bass "Punch" or other such dynamics, probably the D3 would not be the amp of choice. 

 The D3 more closely resembles the SQ of the iQube than of an RSA portable. It just sounds more real to me than any of the others. Maybe it is more pychoacoustic than measurable. 

 This is not to say that the P3 will be unable to get a similar SQ, it is just that I haven't spent that much time going thru the possibilities yet.


----------



## mimi

Hi Ron, did you manage to test the D3 against the D1 as well? I am interested to hear your thoughs on how the D3 (stock or rolled) compares with a rolled D1 (DAC LT6241, L/R AD743. Buffers LMH6655) - both in terms of usage as a DAC and as a DAC/amp. Thanks in advance!


----------



## tomjtx

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yes I know this. What we are saying is that often people don't think they are getting something of quality or performance unless they pay top dollar, no matter where it comes from. The D3 would cost around 450 to 500 if made here. The case is custom and there is much R&D that went into it. Some of the manufacturing cost aren't as cheap as you might think in China and costs have gone up there as well._

 

I completely agree, John, I was attempting to bolster your view


----------



## HiFlight

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mimi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hi Ron, did you manage to test the D3 against the D1 as well? I am interested to hear your thoughs on how the D3 (stock or rolled) compares with a rolled D1 (DAC LT6241, L/R AD743. Buffers LMH6655) - both in terms of usage as a DAC and as a DAC/amp. Thanks in advance!_

 

I think the D1, with an appropriate selection of opamps can hold its own with the P3, but I think the improved DAC section of the D3 makes it the better choice. I have not achieved the degree of spatial accuracy and detail in the D1 as I have in the D3. We are not talking huge variations here, but rather subtle differences between the two amps. 

 The optical and coax inputs in the D1 are quite good, and if you have a source with optical out, the D1 is a good amp to keep. It really should be considered as more of a desk amp due the the size.


----------



## K3cT

How would the Phyton synergize with Denon D2000 compared to D2 Boa?


----------



## HiFlight

Can't say, as I don't have a D2000 OR a Boa. Maybe somebody else can post impressions. I can say, however, that my D3 makes my HD650s and Klipsch Images sound better than any of my other amps.


----------



## MrScary

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HiFlight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have outfitted my P3 with the LTC6241HV (solid tube) in LR, and installed the buffer transistors supplied by iBasso in place of the BUF634s. I am continuing to use the OPA2134 for the ground channel. 

 This is the best P3 combo I have yet tried. It resembles the sound of an expensive tube amp. It is very difficult for me to discern between my EF1, ZH-1, D3 and the Heron. 

 I think all 4 are so close to the sonic mountaintop that they exceed the ability of my ears to really discern significant differences between them. What differences there are seem to be related more to imaging and soundstage rather than sonic differences. 

 The above impressions were gained while using my recabled RS1s and listening to instrumental classical sources. Next area of experimentation will be trying all 4 of these fine amps with a variety of different cans and IEMs._

 

Gotta try this now to see if the P3 sounds more like the D3..


----------



## sunneebear

Thanks to HiFlight and Marroyo answering my questions, I am a proud owner of a new D3. 
*Sound* 
 It has 10 hours on it now and I can say that it is the best sounding amp that I own. I can only see the NAD C325BEE being better in sense of openess in the vocals and the smooth and effortless way the NAD conveys music at low volume. Other then that, it is everything HiFlight says it is.
*Build*
 I am rather picky so here goes. One resistor may have been bad at final testing so it was replace, poorly. The resistor was upsidedown and crooked with gobs of solder. For some reason the area around the that resistor was scratched up so the copper traces were showing. The volume pot could not seat fully on the PCB because the back side of it was hitting the second PCB. Because of this the volume pot is canted. From the outside you can the volume knob point down slightly. 
 Two things I did not like about the design is the hard battery springs. Way too much pressure on the batteries and PCB. The second is due to the small size of this amp, the output plug is too close to the volume knob. My fingers are not large and I am using the small Neutrik plugs but it still annoys me. My fix was to remove the knob and put heatshrink on the bare pot shaft. I feel sorry for those with the Canare F12 plugs.

 The main issue being the sound quality, I think this is a great sounding DAC and amp, one of the best. Of corse the price is a plus.


----------



## Lornecherry

what is this amp on eBay? It claims to be iBasso or some sort of knock-off. I like that it has optical in though.

Mini-Audio iBasso D1 MAD-05 DAC AMP headphone ampilifer - eBay (item 360095792094 end time Oct-17-08 08:01:33 PDT)


----------



## HiFlight

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MrScary* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Gotta try this now to see if the P3 sounds more like the D3.._

 


 If you want the P3 to sound more like the D3, I would suggest using the ADA4841-2 in both LR and Ground sockets, and using the iBasso supplied transistor buffers in the buffer sockets.


----------



## AlexinExile

I've heard that the D2 was a good match with the ES7. Has anyone tested the ES7 with the D3?


----------



## K3cT

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HiFlight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Can't say, as I don't have a D2000 OR a Boa. Maybe somebody else can post impressions. I can say, however, that my D3 makes my HD650s and Klipsch Images sound better than any of my other amps._

 

Thanks anyway. This product is relatively new so I guess we have to wait until we get more impressions on it paired with the Denon D2000. 

 But I think it's safe to say that this D3 is a better choice than the Boa no?


----------



## MrScary

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HiFlight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_If you want the P3 to sound more like the D3, I would suggest using the ADA4841-2 in both LR and Ground sockets, and using the iBasso supplied transistor buffers in the buffer sockets._

 

ON the P3 I tried the LTC641HV (solid state tube)in the LR socket the transistors in the buffer sockets and a
 Opa2227 in the 3/4 channel and it has a nice tubish sound
 and took on a nice wide sound stage thanks for the suggestions HIFlight im more than pleased with the P3 and D3


----------



## mackay maus

Lornecherry;4837677 said:
			
		

> what is this amp on eBay? It claims to be iBasso or some sort of knock-off. I like that it has optical in though.
> 
> I wondered about that as well-I like optical in with my Macs and PCDPs.


----------



## ckhirnigs113

My D3 Python arrived today. Right out of the box, I am very pleased with the build quality. It looks great with the charcoal/silver casing. I am listening to it right now with my KSC35's connected to a 5G iPod Video with barqy-made line-out and am hearing many things I've never heard before in very familiar songs. This is with no burn-in at all.

 The instrument separation is phenomenal even with these $20 phones. There is absolutely no sibilance or edginess to the sound. The bass is very textured and detailed. It still has the bass slam intact that I love, but I can hear many more nuances with the amp attached. It is very smooth compared with the headphone out of the iPod. I can't wait to get my DT150's in the mail soon. I'll be sure and post with more impressions after I use the DAC and once I receive my new phones.


----------



## tomjtx

My D3 arrived today.
 I had left DHL a sig with directions to leave the package on the porch behind the shrub. Called my nephew to put it in the house since UPS was delivering an Ibiza Rhapsody the same day( too many packages, too much risk )

 Get home @ 4:00pm Package is in the house but no ups on the porch.

 Signature sheet is still on my door.

 Look at Package in the house and it's the Ibiza.
 What?
 I got text confirm on both DHL and UPS delivery, so I freak. My kid, 16, says chill.
 I look on the porch again, no D3, look in the bushes, D3 stuck in the bushes!.

 Take the pack inside and there are things rattling around inside.

 Open the pack and NO AMP, only the black case USB cable and accesories lose in the plastic bag. The white box for the D3 is opened.

 Freak # 2 !!!!!!!!!!!!!

 Look around and there is the amp in the styrofoam.

 The outer package said "opened by DHL in front of shipper for security reasons"

 But then they didn't put everything back into the box, just threw it haphazardly into a DHL plastic pouch.

 Would iBasso really allow this if they were present during opening? I doubt it.

 Security reasons? 

 I guess the D3 looks like a bomb 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Anyway, everything arrived in perfect condition. not a scratch anywhere.

 and this amp is giving quite adequate 1st impressions.........................

 OK, this amp gives an awesome 1st impression 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 build quality is excellent, the volume control is much better ergonomically than the Move.

 These are initial impressions but so far I would agree with mrarroyo and others that this is an exceptional amp that punches way beyond it's price
 (think twice the price)

 Listening to alac from mac >usb>D3 I am very impressed with this DAC/AMP combo.

 I shouldn't say much more , I'm looking forward to comparing D3 with the Move and my other amps and DACs .

 One thing I think I can say w/o hesitation is that I don't regret for a moment 
 making this purchase. This Amp/Dac has enough wow factor out of the box to make you feel sure you didn't waste money.

 If I had spent 500.00 (pico/ predator territory) I would still be happy.
 I have often spent more than this and been far less impressed.


----------



## tomjtx

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ckhirnigs113* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_My D3 Python arrived today. Right out of the box, I am very pleased with the build quality. It looks great with the charcoal/silver casing. I am listening to it right now with my KSC35's connected to a 5G iPod Video with barqy-made line-out and am hearing many things I've never heard before in very familiar songs. This is with no burn-in at all.

 The instrument separation is phenomenal even with these $20 phones. There is absolutely no sibilance or edginess to the sound. The bass is very textured and detailed. It still has the bass slam intact that I love, but I can hear many more nuances with the amp attached. It is very smooth compared with the headphone out of the iPod. I can't wait to get my DT150's in the mail soon. I'll be sure and post with more impressions after I use the DAC and once I receive my new phones._

 

Yes, I forgot to mention that.
 The separation of voices (meaning any different instrument, be it vocal or instrumental) is VERY impressive with the D3.
 There doesn't seem to be any homogenous blend of voices in the same range, which is a quality that distinguishes good amps.


----------



## ckhirnigs113

Ok, I have never used a DAC/Amp combo before, but I can't seem to get the amp and DAC working at the same time. I have the USB connected to the D3 and my headphones connected to the output on the front, but I get no sound. The music is playing on the speakers, but there isn't anything coming from the amp. Any tips?


----------



## tomjtx

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ckhirnigs113* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Ok, I have never used a DAC/Amp combo before, but I can't seem to get the amp and DAC working at the same time. I have the USB connected to the D3 and my headphones connected to the output on the front, but I get no sound. The music is playing on the speakers, but there isn't anything coming from the amp. Any tips?_

 

C 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Go to preferences > sound and select USB device that should do it


----------



## scott_d_m

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ckhirnigs113* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Ok, I have never used a DAC/Amp combo before, but I can't seem to get the amp and DAC working at the same time. I have the USB connected to the D3 and my headphones connected to the output on the front, but I get no sound. The music is playing on the speakers, but there isn't anything coming from the amp. Any tips?_

 

If you have a cable connected to the input of the d3, then you have to disconnect it to hear from the output(headphones).


----------



## jamato8

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ckhirnigs113* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Ok, I have never used a DAC/Amp combo before, but I can't seem to get the amp and DAC working at the same time. I have the USB connected to the D3 and my headphones connected to the output on the front, but I get no sound. The music is playing on the speakers, but there isn't anything coming from the amp. Any tips?_

 

What computer are you using? On my Mac I have to go into preferences and click on the "sound" and then click on the USB device.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ckhirnigs113* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_My D3 Python arrived today. Right out of the box, I am very pleased with the build quality. It looks great with the charcoal/silver casing. I am listening to it right now with my KSC35's connected to a 5G iPod Video with barqy-made line-out and am hearing many things I've never heard before in very familiar songs. This is with no burn-in at all.

 The instrument separation is phenomenal even with these $20 phones. There is absolutely no sibilance or edginess to the sound. The bass is very textured and detailed. It still has the bass slam intact that I love, but I can hear many more nuances with the amp attached. It is very smooth compared with the headphone out of the iPod. I can't wait to get my DT150's in the mail soon. I'll be sure and post with more impressions after I use the DAC and once I receive my new phones._

 

This is where I jump in off topic to praise the KSC35 as being on the same audio performance level (or very close) as SR-80 or MS-1. They sound even better when placed in a $1.99 parts-express.com mini-headphone headband.


----------



## max111

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ckhirnigs113* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Ok, I have never used a DAC/Amp combo before, but I can't seem to get the amp and DAC working at the same time. I have the USB connected to the D3 and my headphones connected to the output on the front, but I get no sound. The music is playing on the speakers, but there isn't anything coming from the amp. Any tips?_

 

did u switch your d3 on when using the dac/amp combo? if u want to just use the dac alone, the line out is actually from the input jack and u need not on on your d3. if u want to use dac/amp combo, switch on your d3 and connect your phone to the output jack. hope this helps....


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ckhirnigs113* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Ok, I have never used a DAC/Amp combo before, but I can't seem to get the amp and DAC working at the same time. I have the USB connected to the D3 and my headphones connected to the output on the front, but I get no sound. The music is playing on the speakers, but there isn't anything coming from the amp. Any tips?_

 

Go to your Windows sound control panel and change it from the built-in sound card to the USB DAC.


----------



## ckhirnigs113

Ok, I am using a PC and iTunes. In the control panel, it says it is using the USB DAC. I just can't get any sound out of the output. I don't need to use the DAC by itself. Are there some settings in iTunes that need to be changed?


----------



## ckhirnigs113

I feel very dumb. All it took was closing iTunes and then opening it again to I guess reset the sound settings. All is well now! Thanks, CK


----------



## HiFlight

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ckhirnigs113* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Ok, I am using a PC and iTunes. In the control panel, it says it is using the USB DAC. I just can't get any sound out of the output. I don't need to use the DAC by itself. Are there some settings in iTunes that need to be changed?_

 

Make sure that you have nothing plugged into the input (next to the volume control) when you have the DAC plugged into the rear and the headphones plugged into the Output. 

 Make sure the volume knob is turned on. (needless to say)

 Make sure the batteries are installed as per the diagram on the back cover.


----------



## tomjtx

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ckhirnigs113* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I feel very dumb. All it took was closing iTunes and then opening it again to I guess reset the sound settings. All is well now! Thanks, CK_

 

OK, you are dumb 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (join the crowd) But let's say computer dumb, but aurally smart..........and we know what's more important.

 But, more importantly: how do you like the sound with the D3 DAC ?


----------



## ckhirnigs113

It sounds great and there seems to be more bass than when listening to the iPod line out. I only have the KSC35 right now, so I will be able to do more detailed comparisons when my Beyerdynamic DT150 comes in. So far so good.


----------



## Lil' Knight

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HeadphoneAddict* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_This is where I jump in off topic to praise the KSC35 as being on the same audio performance level (or very close) as SR-80 or MS-1. They sound even better when placed in a $1.99 parts-express.com mini-headphone headband._

 

That's not something strange. I prefer the sound of my KSC35 than my MS1, despite the fact that the MS1 is more comfortable.


----------



## jamato8

I enjoy the PortaPros all the time. Great headphones especially when you can find them for 20 dollars.


----------



## ckhirnigs113

I don't see how the KSC35 could be anymore comfortable when you put one of the many cheap headband mods on them. It feels like it's not even there. I personally didn't like the ear clips on the KSC35 or KSC75. 

 Now...Back to the amps.


----------



## SleepySam

How quick is iBasso at processing orders usually? I ordered a D3 on Monday, (the 6th) with Paypal directly from my bank account. I got the confirmation from Paypal that the payment went through, and the money was taken out of my account, but I still have no confirmation from iBasso. Should I be worried? I was pretty excited too, since this is my first headphone amp purchase.


----------



## tomjtx

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *SleepySam* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_How quick is iBasso at processing orders usually? I ordered a D3 on Monday, (the 6th) with Paypal directly from my bank account. I got the confirmation from Paypal that the payment went through, and the money was taken out of my account, but I still have no confirmation from iBasso. Should I be worried? I was pretty excited too, since this is my first headphone amp purchase._

 

I wouldn't worry.
 I ordered on Sun. , got a tracking # Tues. amp on Thurs.

 Send them an email and send them a message via their website and you should get a response.


----------



## lucifix

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *SleepySam* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_How quick is iBasso at processing orders usually? I ordered a D3 on Monday, (the 6th) with Paypal directly from my bank account. I got the confirmation from Paypal that the payment went through, and the money was taken out of my account, but I still have no confirmation from iBasso. Should I be worried? I was pretty excited too, since this is my first headphone amp purchase._

 

No reason to worry. I ordered my amp on Wednesday evening and received them on Friday afternoon. Lightning quick delivery speeds! Though I am located in Singapore which is comparatively closer to China than the USA.


----------



## lucifix

BTW, I created a Opamp rolling thread at 
http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f5/iba...n-roll-365355/

 So if any of you have any fantastic opamp combinations, please help post there and share!


----------



## SleepySam

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tomjtx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I wouldn't worry.
 I ordered on Sun. , got a tracking # Tues. amp on Thurs.

 Send them an email and send them a message via their website and you should get a response._

 

Ok cool I think I'll send them an email, looks like they got back to you pretty quick. I ordered Monday and now its Friday and i still have no tracking number.


----------



## tomjtx

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *SleepySam* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Ok cool I think I'll send them an email, looks like they got back to you pretty quick. I ordered Monday and now its Friday and i still have no tracking number._

 

I copied emails to service@iBasso and sales@iBasso as well as via their website before gatting a reply.

 I don't think they reply until they ship.


----------



## lucifix

I am trying to roll opamps and have trouble discerning dual and single opamps, and where should I put the opamps in which holes? How do I see which ones are duals and singles?

 The instructional sheet provides some information but it is not as detailed as I would like, being a complete noob in such things.

 May I know if only one dual opamp is required for the LR's or do I have to put two into the single opamp lrs?

 Thanks.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

FYI: I have a D3 Python coming to me for review that will be here next week.


----------



## gooky

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *lucifix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I am trying to roll opamps and have trouble discerning dual and single opamps, and where should I put the opamps in which holes? How do I see which ones are duals and singles?

 The instructional sheet provides some information but it is not as detailed as I would like, being a complete noob in such things.

 May I know if only one dual opamp is required for the LR's or do I have to put two into the single opamp lrs?

 Thanks._

 

Dual opamps go in the middle. if you look at the top picture on the diagram, you'll see it. It took me a while to see it, I usually just read directions; I rarely look at the pictures myself.


----------



## gooky

My P3 came in yesterday, had some fun trying out some recommended opamp combinations. I'm glad the included so many thumbscrews, so I can use them on the front of the case for easy access. Does anyone know if it is okay to use a regular 12V adapter, or do I have to use the 9V adapter that came with the P3? I don't really want to have so many adapters on the table. And is it okay to gently wiggle the opamps out, or is it better to pull it straight up? The supplied tweezer is pretty lousy, because it slips so easily. Unless I'm not using them correctly...


----------



## Fort_Worth_Keith

I just noticed on the Ibasso website that:

 1) they are temporarily out of Python D3s and;

 2) the new T series amplifiers are going to be released soon!


----------



## HiFlight

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *gooky* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_My P3 came in yesterday, had some fun trying out some recommended opamp combinations. I'm glad the included so many thumbscrews, so I can use them on the front of the case for easy access. Does anyone know if it is okay to use a regular 12V adapter, or do I have to use the 9V adapter that came with the P3? I don't really want to have so many adapters on the table. And is it okay to gently wiggle the opamps out, or is it better to pull it straight up? The supplied tweezer is pretty lousy, because it slips so easily. Unless I'm not using them correctly..._

 

Don't use a 12v adapter, as some of the included opamps have a max voltage rating of 12v, and most unregulated 12v wall-warts exceed 12v by some amount. 

 Wal-Mart sells a multi-voltage regulated 1000ma combo power supply for about $15.00 and has many included tips. It works well, and when I checked the voltages, they were exact.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Fort_Worth_Keith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I just noticed on the Ibasso website that:

 1) they are temporarily out of Python D3s and;

 2) the new T series amplifiers are going to be released soon!_

 

I must have gotten in just in the nick of time, as they told me mine would ship Monday.


----------



## insyte

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *decur* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_attn: all senns hd650 lovers like me!
 the d3 is the best synergy with the 650s out of all the portables ive owned and currently own!!!!!_

 

Now I'm wishing I stopped reading this thread. But my wallet is kinda relieved, its still out of stock


----------



## lucifix

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *gooky* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Dual opamps go in the middle. if you look at the top picture on the diagram, you'll see it. It took me a while to see it, I usually just read directions; I rarely look at the pictures myself._

 

Thanks. How do I tell which are dual and single opamps, supposing I am not using the iBasso provided opamps?
 Thanks!


----------



## lucifix

Ok I was running the Heron in its stock opamp configuration with the Transister Buffer being used, and encountered a serious problem and was wondering if any other P3 owners experience the same problem.





 I have the P3 in low gain setting, and had my UM2's on with no music playing.

 Adjusting the volume pot within the range of the first two dots as shown in the diagram where the red arrow indicates the range of volume pot adjustment, I heard lots of unwanted noise.

 I will try to describe it to the best of my ability but have included a direct-download link to the .WMA file which I have tried to record the sound with success by attaching my voice recoreder input to the output of the Heron.

http://rapidshare.com/files/152895478/DS300076.WMA

 What I heard was a shrill whistling sound that was never before heard in my Viper. This sound was very persistent and there was lots of white noise also, and only untill I move the volume pot past the second dot, where it would be pitch black and then noisy again, with lots of white noise.

 Whilst recording I first turned on the unit with music playing and turned it to the second dot, where I then stopped playing music and turned the knob back down again.

 Please let me know if anyone else has been experiencing this and if I should return this to iBasso.

 Btw, I have given the P3 a good 24 hour burn in period with the buffers as I thought the problem will go away after that.

 Thanks.


----------



## tomjtx

OK, I've had my D3 for 3 days now and I am still very impressed.

 I still haven't compared it directly to the Move yet simply because I don't want to stop listening to the D3 

 I'm glad I got mine before they went out of stock.


----------



## HiFlight

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *lucifix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks. How do I tell which are dual and single opamps, supposing I am not using the iBasso provided opamps?
 Thanks!_

 

The best way to make certain is to check the datasheet supplied by the opamp manufacturer. Often the marking will indicate if it is dual, but not aways. For example, the OPA2134 is dual whereas the OPA134 is single. Likewise, the OPA2227 is dual, the OPA227 is single. Mostly, you will have no idea, unless you check the datasheet. These can be found, usually as a .pdf file as one of the first Google hits if you type in the name of the opamp.


----------



## HiFlight

I have tried to duplicate this with my Heron and UM2s but I get normal sound, albeit at extremely low volume position due to the extremely sensitive UM2s. Your recording sounds like it has some 60hz hum in it. Running on batteries, there should be none. I would first try unplugging the DC adapter, if you are using it. Then try a different source using different interconnect cables. 

 If the problem persists, try changing the LR opamp and putting in the bypass buffers. 

 If problem persists, back to Dr iBasso for them to fix. 

 That sound is usually due to an opamp artifact, but can be mimiced by cables, etc. 

 FWIW, my Heron is running the LTC6241HV, iBasso-supplied transistor buffers, and an OPA2134 opamp in the ground channel. 

 Good luck, and post your results of the above trials. 

 HiFlight

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *lucifix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Ok I was running the Heron in its stock opamp configuration with the Transister Buffer being used, and encountered a serious problem and was wondering if any other P3 owners experience the same problem.






 I have the P3 in low gain setting, and had my UM2's on with no music playing.

 Adjusting the volume pot within the range of the first two dots as shown in the diagram where the red arrow indicates the range of volume pot adjustment, I heard lots of unwanted noise.

 I will try to describe it to the best of my ability but have included a direct-download link to the .WMA file which I have tried to record the sound with success by attaching my voice recoreder input to the output of the Heron.

http://rapidshare.com/files/152895478/DS300076.WMA

 What I heard was a shrill whistling sound that was never before heard in my Viper. This sound was very persistent and there was lots of white noise also, and only untill I move the volume pot past the second dot, where it would be pitch black and then noisy again, with lots of white noise.

 Whilst recording I first turned on the unit with music playing and turned it to the second dot, where I then stopped playing music and turned the knob back down again.

 Please let me know if anyone else has been experiencing this and if I should return this to iBasso.

 Btw, I have given the P3 a good 24 hour burn in period with the buffers as I thought the problem will go away after that.

 Thanks._


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

I have experienced something similar with the wrong opamps in my D2 Viper - but for the life of me it eludes my memory what opamps they were.


----------



## lucifix

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HiFlight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The best way to make certain is to check the datasheet supplied by the opamp manufacturer. Often the marking will indicate if it is dual, but not aways. For example, the OPA2134 is dual whereas the OPA134 is single. Likewise, the OPA2227 is dual, the OPA227 is single. Mostly, you will have no idea, unless you check the datasheet. These can be found, usually as a .pdf file as one of the first Google hits if you type in the name of the opamp._

 

I tried downloading for example the specification sheet of the LMH6655MA but do not know where on the spec sheet can I find info on whether it is a single or dual opamp.

 Please help, thanks!


----------



## HiFlight

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *lucifix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I tried downloading for example the specification sheet of the LMH6655MA but do not know where on the spec sheet can I find info on whether it is a single or dual opamp.

 Please help, thanks!_

 


 Here is a link to the .pdf file. At the very top, it states that the specs are for the LMH6654/55 single/dual ....That makes it pretty clear: 6654=single, 6655=dual. 

http://www.national.com/ds/LM/LMH6654.pdf

 HTH...
 HiFlight


----------



## jobski

anyone here with the ue triple fi's and d3?

 also, can i use the d3 as dac/amp via usb with ubuntu hardy?

 lastly, im from the Philippines, how much will it cost for a D3 shipped (im not sure if shipping is included on the listed price)?

 thanks


----------



## sunneebear

Lucifix, was your problem been fixed? 
 That happened with my P2 just last week. It has something to do with the line in. If anything was plugged into the line in jack I would get noise like yours. If I touch the line in plug the noise would increase to what sounded like RF interference. At times it sounded like bad reception on a AM radio.
 It started after I ran the battery down and recharged and listened at the same time. Since it sounded like RF, I put a ferrite tube on the charger and recharged the P2. The noise was significantly smaller. After two more charge cycles it was dead silent.


----------



## lucifix

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *sunneebear* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Lucifix, was your problem been fixed? 
 That happened with my P2 just last week. It has something to do with the line in. If anything was plugged into the line in jack I would get noise like yours. If I touch the line in plug the noise would increase to what sounded like RF interference. At times it sounded like bad reception on a AM radio.
 It started after I ran the battery down and recharged and listened at the same time. Since it sounded like RF, I put a ferrite tube on the charger and recharged the P2. The noise was significantly smaller. After two more charge cycles it was dead silent._

 

It has been fixed and I managed to find that the problem was caused by the AD797 opamps, which after swapping them with 6655MA opamps, it disappeared.

 I think the 60hz hum will be there so as long as the charger is in use.


----------



## googan

I'm considering either getting the D3 or the P3 and I have a couple of questions for whoever can help me out. 

 Firstly, is it worth it to get a DAC (the D3) if I have an X-FI music or should I just do the op-amp mod on the X-FI instead? I really wouldn't need the DAC for anything else besides use with the machine with the X-FI installed.

 Secondly, as I understand it the P3 is rollable and the D3 is not. Does that make the P3 better/more versatile as a pure amp or is the D3 more powerful/better in that respect as well?


----------



## HiFlight

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *googan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm considering either getting the D3 or the P3 and I have a couple of questions for whoever can help me out. 

 Firstly, is it worth it to get a DAC (the D3) if I have an X-FI music or should I just do the op-amp mod on the X-FI instead? I really wouldn't need the DAC for anything else besides use with the machine with the X-FI installed.

 Secondly, as I understand it the P3 is rollable and the D3 is not. Does that make the P3 better/more versatile as a pure amp or is the D3 more powerful/better in that respect as well?_

 

If you like to experiment with different opamps, and have no need for a DAC, the P3 would likely be your best choice, however the D3 has really top-of-the-line sound that I have not yet been able to better by rolling opamps in the P3. I am close to matching it, but the soundstage and realism of the D3 is just superb. 

 I doubt that I can find an opamp combination that will provide a significantly better SQ or soundstage and imaging than that of the D3.


----------



## jamato8

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HiFlight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_If you like to experiment with different opamps, and have no need for a DAC, the P3 would likely be your best choice, however the D3 has really top-of-the-line sound that I have not yet been able to better by rolling opamps in the P3. I am close to matching it, but the soundstage and realism of the D3 is just superb. 

 I doubt that I can find an opamp combination that will provide a significantly better SQ or soundstage and imaging than that of the D3._

 

So what think you then? Nothing to shove it over the top. . . .


----------



## MrScary

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *googan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm considering either getting the D3 or the P3 and I have a couple of questions for whoever can help me out. 

 Firstly, is it worth it to get a DAC (the D3) if I have an X-FI music or should I just do the op-amp mod on the X-FI instead? I really wouldn't need the DAC for anything else besides use with the machine with the X-FI installed.

 Secondly, as I understand it the P3 is rollable and the D3 is not. Does that make the P3 better/more versatile as a pure amp or is the D3 more powerful/better in that respect as well?_

 

I have a modded X-fi that I have piped into the P3 and have done some opamp rolling on the P3 the D3 is superior in sonic sound stage I still have not found a combo of opamps that beats the D3 for the P3. Hiflight has mentioned this. I say get the D3, I currently use the P3 for portable use and the X-fi piped into the p3 for games to some HD595's and the D3 for music into HD650's


----------



## googan

Alright, thanks for the quick response guys 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. D3 it is.


----------



## acolyte289

First post!

 Just got my D3 today (ordered on Friday)! Very fast shipping! (love DHL) I am very pleased with it so far. Major improvement in sound from my SE420s (using with my Ipod).


----------



## jamato8

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *acolyte289* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_First post!

 Just got my D3 today (ordered on Friday)! Very fast shipping! (love DHL) I am very pleased with it so far. Major improvement in sound from my SE420s (using with my Ipod)._

 

Well you picked a very good amp/dac. It should provide good sound for a long time.


----------



## tomjtx

I've had my D3 since last Thurs. As I get more used to it's sonic sig. I continuing to love this amp.

 Rather than wearing off, it's SQ becomes more impressive with time.

 I've eard this amp now with Triple-Fi's, SE530, Yuin PK 1 and 2, ETY4S, And some 12 year old shure IEMs I still like.

 This amp/dac makes all these phones shine.

 I am listening to the PK2s right now and hearing an impressive level of detail and naturalness.

 I feel I can enthusiastically recommend the D3 to anyone. 

 I also like having a gain switch easily accessible on the front of the amp.

 Very convenient when switching from the SE530 to the ETY4S.

 Vocals are very lifelike and the soundstage is spacious.


----------



## mrarroyo

Yes the D3 is a superb sounding unit, with burn in the edges round up and the overall presentation gets tigher and more "elegant" (rounded).


----------



## Damian

To those talking about modded X-fi... Does anyone care to comment about the D3 DAC vs modded X-fi DAC? Maybe not a fair comparison since one is for desktop the other portable, but I'd still be interested.

 Also something that puts me off is the choice of USB over optical... USB doesn't seem the best for a portable, as, are there even any media players that support USB out for audio?
 And isn't USB supposed to limit bit-rate?

 And mrarroyo or someone else with E+, anything to comment about this against the MiniBox E+ at this stage? I feel tempted to try the D3 but already having MiniBox E+ not sure if it would be overkill...


----------



## HiFlight

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Damian* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_
 ......................................snip........ ......................
 Also something that puts me off is the choice of USB over optical... USB doesn't seem the best for a portable, as, are there even any media players that support USB out for audio?
 And isn't USB supposed to limit bit-rate?

 ....................................snip.......... ............................
 ._

 

There are very few portable amps with optical inputs, and fewer still players with optical outputs. About the only one I can think of offhand is the iRiver H1xx series and a couple of older portable CD players. 

 The D3 DAC is very good, and I can hear little, if any, differences between it and the optical input/outputs of my other players and amps.


----------



## yaluen

Thanks for the impressions Ron and jam! You guys are truly invaluable (also to ibasso marketing no doubt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)

 I just have a quick question about the D3. I'm another looking to a first DAC/amp combo. When using it as a DAC/amp, is the amp also powered by the USB or will batteries need to be installed?


----------



## ckhirnigs113

For the amp to work, batteries are required. One of the few cons of the D3 for me has been the fact that it can't just be plugged in at home, forgetting about batteries. 

 As far as the sound goes, it is very hard to judge what I'm hearing since I got new headphones at the same time I got the D3. I will say that my DT150 and D3 definitely play nice together.


----------



## yaluen

k, but no doubt it's also a contributing factor to a better implementation. I'll keep this fact in mind as I'm deciding.


----------



## tomjtx

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *yaluen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_k, but no doubt it's also a contributing factor to a better implementation. I'll keep this fact in mind as I'm deciding._

 

You might want to factor in audionervosa syndrome in your decision.

 As soon as you buy the D2 you will be plagued with doubts, thinking always of the headfiers who said the D3 is better than the D2.

 You will wake at 3AM gasping for for breath thinking: OMG I've made a horrible mistake!!!!

 You will eventually buy the D3 anyway, but , since you waited so long the D4 will come out a week after your purchase and the cycle will begin anew 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Welcome to the world of the audiophile.


----------



## lucifix

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tomjtx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_You might want to factor in audionervosa syndrome in your decision.

 As soon as you buy the D2 you will be plagued with doubts, thinking always of the headfiers who said the D3 is better than the D2.

 You will wake at 3AM gasping for for breath thinking: OMG I've made a horrible mistake!!!!

 You will eventually buy the D3 anyway, but , since you waited so long the D4 will come out a week after your purchase and the cycle will begin anew 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Welcome to the world of the audiophile._

 

Well said, well said!

 Then soon you venture into full size cans, full sized amps, speakers, and platinum gold plated cables!!


----------



## tomjtx

Yep.
 I pretty much maxed out my home stereo some years ago and then got into head-fi.
 At least with headphone systems it is cheaper to play around.
 Of course, that makes it easier to justify more purchases so you'll end up in bankruptcy court anyway


----------



## skamp

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HiFlight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The D3 has, IMO, a more natural, lifelike soundstage and tonal accuracy than either the D2 or P3. The DAC is clearly superior to that of the D2._

 

I don't understand. iBasso's website says the D2 and D3 share the exact same DAC. How can one sound better than the other?


----------



## energie

placebo because 3 is bigger then 2.


----------



## arfett

This may be a dumb question, but can anyone tell me if it would be worth it to get the D3 for my new DT880/250ohm cans over the D2? I'll get the D3 if there is a noticeable difference in sound quality, but if there's none then I'd definitely prefer the D2 as it can be powered solely by the USB cord.


----------



## sunneebear

I've used the D2 Boa (fixed opamps) and hated it. Compared to the D2, I would still buy the D3 if it was a hundred dollars more. I think it's sound is well worth it. As many have already said, the price is a bargan for the sound quality.


----------



## energie

how can u hate the d2?
 d3 and d2 got the same hardware?
 at least the dac is the same.


----------



## jamato8

The chip is the same but there are changes in the circuitry. You can design an circuit around a fine chip and have it sound poor or use a different circuit and have that fine chip sound, fine. 

 I could put my turbo from my car into a truck and . . . it wouldn't be a sport car any longer. :^)


----------



## energie

sure but i dont think there are so big differences....


----------



## mrarroyo

I have the D2 Viper as well as the new D3. I have rolled many op-amps into the D2 Viper and it can be made to sound significantly better than the stock unit.

 However, IMO the new D3 is a better sounding unit and one which will bring an smile to its users.


----------



## energie

i would compare stock D2 boa silver with a D3.


----------



## tomjtx

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *energie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_i would compare stock D2 boa silver with a D3._

 

D3 has 100 hour battery life, D2 Boa silver has 38 hours.

 D3 has a line out DAC which makes it more versatile.

 The implementation of the DAC chip can make a significant differences.

 A number of people have expressed the opinion that the D3 sounds better than previous iBasso amps.
 Of course that is just opinion, but, you did ask.

 If you don't have the patience or inclination to wait for the D3 you already know what to do.

 Do keep in mind that if you buy the D2 you will always wonder if you did the right thing, every time a fi-er posts about the glories of the D3 you will suffer in agony as if you had descended to the lowest levels of Dante's inferno.

 Unless, of course, you are not a "true" audiophile


----------



## energie

damn it you evilz 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 anyway my decision is all about the DAC function and relatives batteries 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 I didnt realize yet how both amps works lol
 btw can the ibasso drive a 2.0 system? sy for the noob question :|


----------



## skamp

And if you buy the D3 you'll always wonder if you should have bought a Pico. And if you buy a Pico you'll always wonder what the $1,000+ Benchmark DAC sounds like. And…

 It doesn't end. Refuse the inflation and buy the D2 Boa or whatever fits your needs. People here have praised it enough that it should sound awesome. Just because they say the D3 is "awesomer" _now_ doesn't mean you should surrender your wallet and bend over.


----------



## energie

thanks skamp
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 waiting is so hard for me :|
 Took like a month for me to start my setup....was damn hard to find a new 80g ipod video and took 10 days to receive the shure se530.
 10 more days for the LOD, now i'm only missing the amp!

 What about the question on the 2.0?


----------



## HiFlight

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *energie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_thanks skamp
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 waiting is so hard for me :|
 Took like a month for me to start my setup....was damn hard to find a new 80g ipod video and took 10 days to receive the shure se530.
 10 more days for the LOD, now i'm only missing the amp!

 What about the question on the 2.0?_

 

Exactly what is your "2.0" system?? Knowing that, perhaps we can venture an answer.


----------



## energie

some random 2.0 speakers like maibe creative t20.
 Is a portable amp usually able to drive speakers>?


----------



## wuwhere

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *energie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_some random 2.0 speakers like maibe creative t20.
 Is a portable amp usually able to drive speakers>?_

 

Those are active speakers, meaning, they already ahve a built-in integrated amplifier. All you need is a source from an iPod line out, for example.


----------



## energie

yea but what about if i use a computer as source?
 i mean computer-usb dac\amp-speakers.

 will this system works?

 thanks


----------



## tomjtx

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *energie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_yea but what about if i use a computer as source?
 i mean computer-usb dac\amp-speakers.

 will this system works?

 thanks_

 

Yes, that will work , the D3 will act as a preamp to the active speakers with the advantage of the excellent D3 DAC


----------



## energie

yes that's what i wanted ho ear!
 I just want to skip the noob integrated audio card!
 You are the only one who ubderstood me lol
 Thanks


----------



## wuwhere

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *energie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_yes that's what i wanted ho ear!
 I just want to skip the noob integrated audio card!
 You are the only one who ubderstood me lol
 Thanks_

 

Yup, you can do that: PC USB > D3 USB/DAC, line out > active speakers.


----------



## tomjtx

if the active speakers have there own volume control you can bypass the D3 amp, IF, you want to use the volume controls on the speakers (a pita IMO)

 if the active speakers have no volume control use the D3 amp as preamp

 PC/USB>D3/DAC(via the line in which acts as the DAC line out when pc is plugged into dac)>speakers+ control volume from the speakers

 PC/USB>D3?DAC/AMP>speakers control volume via amp


----------



## energie

i will mostly use the pc--DAC--active speakers solution.
 Just to bypass the macbook audio.

 Thanks everyone, now i only have to wait for the D3:/


----------



## gssmith32

I'm looking at getting either the hd650s or the k701s to pair with the D3. Many of you have said that the D3 drives the hd650 quite well, and I was wondering if anyone can chime in to how well it drives the k701s? Also I listen to a lot of jazz and classical music and wanted to see if you guys had any recommendations on the hd650 vs the k701s for this type of listening? Thanks!


----------



## BigTony

Well i've been loving Miles and Mingus using Foobar->USB->D3->HD 650's and its excellent, really really good. Infact you could easily use this as a home amp and be very happy with the combo. There is something about the DAC/amp that just 'works'!

 And to rock i just throw in my dt770's !


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

What is the impedance and sensitivity of the K701?

 I'm finding the D3 has a little more power than the Predator with 300-600 ohm cans, but below that they seem to have about the same. When it comes to driving my 600 ohm AKG K240M the Vivid V1 has even more power than the D3, and the Pico has even more power than that.


----------



## gssmith32

Thanks for the input bigtony! Yea, I plan on using it primarily as my first home setup with my computer, and then occasionally as a portable rig (moreso when I get the money to get some good IEMs)

 HeadphoneAddict: the specs are...Impedance: 62ohms
 Sensitivity: 105dB


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *gssmith32* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks for the input bigtony! Yea, I plan on using it primarily as my first home setup with my computer, and then occasionally as a portable rig (moreso when I get the money to get some good IEMs)

 HeadphoneAddict: the specs are...Impedance: 62ohms
 Sensitivity: 105dB_

 

Weird, then why are they reported to be so hard to drive? That's 105 db per how many mw or volts?


----------



## gssmith32

I'm not quite sure...I found the info here...

AKG Personal Audio - K 701 - Specifications


----------



## inF

Hello, is there any way to run D3 with power adapter? I'd like to use it mostly on desktop but don't want to continuously change the batteries :/


----------



## scott_d_m

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *inF* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hello, is there any way to run D3 with power adapter? I'd like to use it mostly on desktop but don't want to continuously change the batteries :/_

 

Nope, the batteries are your only option if your listening to the amp. However, the alkaline batteries should give you around 100 hrs.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *scott_d_m* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Nope, the batteries are your only option if your listening to the amp. However, the alkaline batteries should give you around 100 hrs._

 

I am at 103 hours right now and the D3 is still running strong during burn-in on the same 5x Energizer AAA that I started with.


----------



## dfkt

Burn in? The opamps and/or caps still change?


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dfkt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Burn in? The opamps and/or caps still change?_

 

I'm not hearing a lot of change in the D3 vs out of the box when it sounded great already, but I burn-in all amps for 200-400 hours before reviewing them. 

 iBasso recommended 300 hours and I will do at least that much. I might do more because my D2 Boa took 600 hours before the soundstage had fully developed and opened up.


----------



## Mazz

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *skamp* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_And if you buy the D3 you'll always wonder if you should have bought a Pico. And if you buy a Pico you'll always wonder what the $1,000+ Benchmark DAC sounds like. And…_

 

Funny you should mention those - I fixed that problem 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I had a D2 Boa, then bought a Pico, borrowed a DAC1 and did a very careful (i.e. volume-matched and short audio segment) comparison. With my ears, my cans (MD5000) and my music the Pico was slightly better, and the DAC1 very slightly better still. All of them were plenty good enough for lots of musical enjoyment, and it's not clear the large price differences are worth it unless you're really annoyed by something about the cheaper amps - or are seeking different functionality (rather than audio performance).


----------



## energie

are you going to sell your Boa?=D


----------



## Mazz

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *energie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_are you going to sell your Boa?=D_

 

Me? Right now I'm trying to figure that out, but it may have to wait until I figure out what to do about my speaker rig which has no headphone output. I can plug in a Boa or Pico - but I have to reconfigure the audio/video playback software to use a different audio output, which isn't really something my wife can handle. I'd prefer to (at most) flick a switch on some audio hardware - something simple, quick and obvious.

 The Boa is nice because it has longish battery life and uses USB charging - great for taking to work on its own (without a power adapter), or on a long overseas trip. The Pico is nice at home because the amp will run off the power adapter without needing to charge & discharge the internal battery. I could sell the Boa and use the Pico battery at work (or take the power adapter). I'm not entirely wedded to either one...


----------



## energie

I meant Addict but everyone is welcome heheh
 if anyone wanting to sell i'm intersted


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

I'm not selling anything else yet, because I like to use them for my reviews and comparisons. Not owning the 2MOVE I borrowed for my reviews has been a pain in the butt, however at least I know what I like better or worse than the 2MOVE so I have a work around for that.

 However, I may end up selling the D2 Viper at some point, once the D3 review is done. I use the Viper with my iMod rig, and the Predator with my 3G Nano and iPhone. The Pico is used as my DAC/Preamp in my basement rig, and I am liking the Boa enough to use with the Macbook because I don't have to remember to charge it. So, if the D3 replaces the D2 Viper in my iMod rig, then I might sell the Viper because the D3 sounds just as good.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

PS: What's the deal with the D3 battery life? I am at 122.5 hours of burn-in with my Denon D2000 on the original Energizer AAA, and it still sounds good right now - when can I expect to have to change them out?

 I'll be out for 2 hours and will come back and check the batteries again, but right now I can still play quite loudly without any distortion or fade from weak batteries...


----------



## energie

lol 123 hours....


----------



## jamato8

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HeadphoneAddict* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_PS: What's the deal with the D3 battery life? I am at 122.5 hours of burn-in with my Denon D2000 on the original Energizer AAA, and it still sounds good right now - when can I expect to have to change them out?

 I'll be out for 2 hours and will come back and check the batteries again, but right now I can still play quite loudly without any distortion or fade from weak batteries..._

 

I had to recharge my rechargeables once the other times the amp has so many hours on it I figured it was just time but it was till running strong. It does go and go needing very little in the way of mA's.


----------



## silverstonettl

Well, I ended up buying an Original Master Amp off someone here and figure when a D3 turns up for sale (or is in stock) I'll pick one of those up and use it as a DAC.

 Can anyone here tell me whether the difference between a pretty good dac/amp combo like the D3 is still, at best, not as a good as a full-size, even a lower end one like the Original Master?


----------



## ZzBOG

Somebody, please write a review of P3 Heron!
 Please!


----------



## _j_

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ZzBOG* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Somebody, please write a review of P3 Heron!
 Please!_

 

...and pics please. Is it much larger than the P2?


----------



## littletree76

Please refer to following links for reviews and pictures and technical details of P3 Heron:

 - http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f105/i...-begin-371427/

 - http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f105/j...-drool-370907/

 - iBasso

 Wtih measurement of 55x21x92 mm, it is exactly the same size as D3 Python and about the size of D2 Viper except 4mm wider, 1mm ticker and 2mm shorter. The form factor is quite different from P2 and does not come with similar bass boost switch (though bass can be enhanced through opamp rolling). Basically it is just a piece of PCB with all passive components and 8 sockets suitable for opamp rolling. The circuit is a implementation of four-channel amplifier architecure alone (like D3 Python and D2 Viper without DAC). In terms of measurement and architecture, it is closer to D2-Viper than D2-Boa except six AAA bateries are used instead of built-in lithium battery and charing circuit.


----------



## _j_

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *littletree76* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Please refer to following links for reviews and pictures and technical details of P3 Heron:

 - http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f105/i...-begin-371427/

 - http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f105/j...-drool-370907/

 - iBasso

 Wtih measurement of 55x21x92 mm, it is exactly the same size as D3 Python and about the size of D2 Viper except 4mm wider, 1mm ticker and 2mm shorter. The form factor is quite different from P2 and does not come with similar bass boost switch (though bass can be enhanced through opamp rolling). Basically it is just a piece of PCB with all passive components and 8 sockets suitable for opamp rolling. The circuit is a implementation of four-channel amplifier architecure alone (like D3 Python and D2 Viper without DAC). In terms of measurement and architecture, it is closer to D2-Viper than D2-Boa except six AAA bateries are used instead of built-in lithium battery and charing circuit._

 

Thanks for the links! The op-amp rolling looks like fun.
 Anyone have some p3 pics with comparson to an ipod or zune or something to help illustrate the footprint? (No D2 or 3 here to compare) 
 If there was a pic on those links with an ipod or zune i totally missed it...


----------



## branny

Just in case anyone is wondering, the D3 Python now appears to be back in stock.


----------



## arfett

I've decided on getting a Little Dot MK V and a separate DAC to run out of my PC. Is the DAC in the D3 top notch? If it is then I might just pick up one of these to run my PC to the MK V yet have a portable amp to take with me. If it's so-so then anyone have a recommendation for a good standalone DAC?


----------



## mrarroyo

arfett, the D3's dac is excellent as far as portables go. Since you also have a need of a portable amp getting the D3 will save you a few bucks. Give it a try, at its price of $219 is relatively inexpensive and it may be just what you need.


----------

